# Topics > Toys >  Mu, smart eye for toys and legos, Morpx Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

morpx.com

youtube.com/@60-secondroboticsmoonbot29

facebook.com/MU4Toys

twitter.com/MU4Toys

"Mu: The World's 1st Smart Eye for Toys & Legos" on Indiegogo

CEO and Co-founder - Tianli Yu

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Mu, the smart eye for your toys and Legos

Published on Jan 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Scary Mu snake bot

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> Paired with Lego Mindstorms EV3, you can create this “scary” snake bot. With the advanced artificial intelligence technology, MU Snake Bot can detect, follow and attack a human silhouette. Will you be scared of this snake bot?

----------

